# Clearfork Lake is Awesome!



## JignPig Guide

Clearfork Lake is my 26th inland lake that I have fished so far this season. And it's one of the best. I rank it right up there with: Tycoon, Burr Oak, Fox Lake, and Hargus Creek, for kickin' out numbers and quality sized largemouth bass.

My trip yesterday had North by North East winds blowing all afternoon during post spawn. That's never good! And I haven't fished this lake for over 30-years. But this lake is so chocked full of bass that the average bass angler shouldn't have a problem finding quality bass.

I know there have been some unbelievable weigh-ins at this lake lately. And I know a couple of good anglers that went up there this Spring. And one of them caught two over 7-pounders! That rarely happens on our Oho public lakes. 

I had a good day. Anytime I catch over 12-pound in my best five. And pull in nearly 20-bass in an afternoon/evening trip it's a great day!

They were hittin' a 3/8-ounce JignVenom Dream Craw.


----------



## Buzzking

Congrats on the nice catch J-N-P guide! Also, thanks for the great fishing report. Seems like we don't get as many of those as we ought to. I can't wait to get down there and have a 'catching session'.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

C&R?? i hope


----------



## NoStringsAttached

Fry em up God will make more

Good eatin size there folks


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

one or two would probably be fine but a bass that size is probably close to 7-10 years old. Plenty of other fish that taste better in more abundant numbers.


----------



## PapawSmith

HatersGonnaHate said:


> one or two would probably be fine but a bass that size is probably close to 7-10 years old. Plenty of other fish that taste better in more abundant numbers.


That is why JPG has hit up so many lakes so far this year, 26 in total already. He is a wizard at catching them and flat cleans most waters out of the older fish. He needs them because, aside from being an outstanding bass guide, he owns a sweet little pub down there, the Bass-N-Brew. See, he takes all them nice fish him and his clients catch back to the pub and serves em up with cold beer and fried morel mushrooms that he picks at night on the state and federal wildlife areas near his place. Food is great and the beer is cold. Awesome place.


----------



## T-180

Just had to stir the pot, didn't you : )


----------



## Shortdrift

HatersGonnaHate said:


> C&R?? i hope


Fourth post.


----------



## JignPig Guide

PapawSmith said:


> That is why JPG has hit up so many lakes so far this year, 26 in total already. He is a wizard at catching them and flat cleans most waters out of the older fish. He needs them because, aside from being an outstanding bass guide, he owns a sweet little pub down there, the Bass-N-Brew. See, he takes all them nice fish him and his clients catch back to the pub and serves em up with cold beer and fried morel mushrooms that he picks at night on the state and federal wildlife areas near his place. Food is great and the beer is cold. Awesome place.


When I catch a biggun', I take it back to the ole' Bass-N-Brew and if anyone can eat the whole thing... They get it free. LOL!


----------



## CRAPEYE

I will be fishing there sun. what depths are you fishing?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Joshb

the lake is a great lake i fished there a lot this year. If you fish a tournament on that lake you better atleast have a 15lb bag to be getting money. but right now there biting good on top water and i was catching them anywhere from 2 foot out to 10 ft on a jig or texas rigged worm with a 1/2 oz weight. main color was black and blue. and good job man


----------



## JignPig Guide

CRAPEYE said:


> I will be fishing there sun. what depths are you fishing?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I didn't do so well shallow. (Only caught a few.)

The 4lb.6oz. kicker and my next biggest of the day came hoppin'/draggin' a JignDreamCraw on the deepest ledge I could find. I didn't find any bluff walls. So I looked for the fastest drops I could find. I don't know (at this time) that lake very well. And haven't fished it for many years. When I scanned it with my Humminbird, I found a lot of humps. But I didn't take the time to explore them, 'Cause I didn't have the time.

I didn't catch any bass deep crankin'. But my guess would be that this lake (in the right conditions) would set up great for deep schoolers.


----------



## Flippin 416

As always...great info!!!! And great catches!!
Sounds like I need to try and check this place out sometime this year.


----------



## CRAPEYE

First I want to thank JignPig for the tips.Went this morning caught 12 with the best 5 going 15 lbs.


----------



## ccart58

thanks for the report I am heading there tomorrow in the boat! (and any caught over 12in will be EATEN ) taking 2 of my buddy's so maybe a fish fry on sunday!


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

yeah keep bragging the spot up and attracting idiots that keep everything over 12" like this fool and the place will start declining. Looks good not but give it 5 years


----------



## Joshb

ccart58 said:


> thanks for the report I am heading there tomorrow in the boat! (and any caught over 12in will be EATEN ) taking 2 of my buddy's so maybe a fish fry on sunday!


man go fish for the crappie in the lake. way better eating and there's big ones. put the bass back..


----------



## Jvthoma

Reminder to all... Bass are a 5 fish limit, and none can be kept prior to June 15 by ODNR regulations. Personally, bass don't cooks up well in my taste, and I agree with the comment recommending Crappie. Leave bass for others to catch.


----------



## robertj298

Jvthoma said:


> Reminder to all... Bass are a 5 fish limit, and none can be kept prior to June 15 by ODNR regulations. Personally, bass don't cooks up well in my taste, and I agree with the comment recommending Crappie. Leave bass for others to catch.




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire

Never heard of there being a closed season on bass at Clearfork. I wonder how the tournament guys get away with keeping them in their livewells until weigh in.


----------



## walleye28

agreed bass is mediocre when it comes to taste, go for panfish, perch, or walleye those are the good eating fish!


----------



## eatbass

i love to eat bass even more then perch you are not gonna hert the lm bass population and the limit is sometimes diferent away from lake erie tributeries eat them up!


----------



## Buzzking

Buzzking said:


> Seems like we don't get as many of those as we ought to.


The first thing that happens is guys hijack the thread and make it all about themselves eating fish or not. I'm surprised that people give ANY fishing reports anymore. You guys chiming in on limits and frying fish how about congratulating some one when they catch 'em. We would do the same for you if you posted a pic of a big one before it 'goes under the knife'. Again I say nice catch J-N-P guide!


----------



## ccart58

nobody is highjacking anything here, fishing reports are made for us to decide if we want to try our luck at the same lake or pond or river, just because someone caught fish there yesterday dont mean we will catch them there today! I pay alot of money every year for the right to fish, boat gas, bait, ect if I want to keep my fish and eat them I will, I happen to like LM Bass, If everyone done C&R the large fish would just die off, you cant keep a balance in a lake that no one take's any fish from, there would be to many fish and no food for them, I even know some bass tourny fisherman that keep a few of their catch for the table. Now for Clear Fork I have been fishing it for over 15 years I live about 20 min from it And I have been eating fish and C&R the whole time, and let me tell you there is not a shortage of fish in that lake! Now I agree if you fish a farm pond every day and take everything out it will go dry of fish but not a deep major lake like clear fork, the state keeps it stocked and many fish there repoduce on there own, So all I can say is you JR Members buy yourself some land with a pond or lake on it stock it and do your C&R only, then stand back and watch your older fish die off on their own and maybe some of your younger fish also from starvation!


----------



## Buzzking

ccart58 said:


> nobody is highjacking anything here, fishing reports are made for us to decide if we want to try our luck at the same lake or pond or river, just because someone caught fish there yesterday dont mean we will catch them there today! I pay alot of money every year for the right to fish, boat gas, bait, ect if I want to keep my fish and eat them I will, I happen to like LM Bass, If everyone done C&R the large fish would just die off, you cant keep a balance in a lake that no one take's any fish from, there would be to many fish and no food for them, I even know some bass tourny fisherman that keep a few of their catch for the table. Now for Clear Fork I have been fishing it for over 15 years I live about 20 min from it And I have been eating fish and C&R the whole time, and let me tell you there is not a shortage of fish in that lake! Now I agree if you fish a farm pond every day and take everything out it will go dry of fish but not a deep major lake like clear fork, the state keeps it stocked and many fish there repoduce on there own, So all I can say is you JR Members buy yourself some land with a pond or lake on it stock it and do your C&R only, then stand back and watch your older fish die off on their own and maybe some of your younger fish also from starvation!


Ever heard of the Linders' philosophy 'Take some fish home, but put back the brood stock for all of our future'. I subscribe to it also!:Banane35:


----------



## robertj298

ccart58 said:


> nobody is highjacking anything here, fishing reports are made for us to decide if we want to try our luck at the same lake or pond or river, just because someone caught fish there yesterday dont mean we will catch them there today! I pay alot of money every year for the right to fish, boat gas, bait, ect if I want to keep my fish and eat them I will, I happen to like LM Bass, If everyone done C&R the large fish would just die off, you cant keep a balance in a lake that no one take's any fish from, there would be to many fish and no food for them, I even know some bass tourny fisherman that keep a few of their catch for the table. Now for Clear Fork I have been fishing it for over 15 years I live about 20 min from it And I have been eating fish and C&R the whole time, and let me tell you there is not a shortage of fish in that lake! Now I agree if you fish a farm pond every day and take everything out it will go dry of fish but not a deep major lake like clear fork, the state keeps it stocked and many fish there repoduce on there own, So all I can say is you JR Members buy yourself some land with a pond or lake on it stock it and do your C&R only, then stand back and watch your older fish die off on their own and maybe some of your younger fish also from starvation!


In a way you are right but I can guarantee you that more large bass die by someone keeping them to eat than die of old age. There is nothing wrong with keeping a few bass to eat if you like them but it is better to keep the smaller fish in the 12 -15 inch range and release the larger fish to grow and reproduce. Too many people go out and keep everything they catch to stock their freezer up. If you don't think fishing pressure from people that don't catch and release won't effect a lake the size of Clearfork you are just kidding yourself. Thats the reason I never give a fishing report on any lake I catch a lot of bass in.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

exactly robert. A bass can live for decades and if people think keeping them doesnt affect a population they are kidding themselves. Some people just think that everything they catch they have to keep no matter what


----------



## DeathFromAbove

robertj298 said:


> Thats the reason I dont give fishing reports at all, especially the river.


----------



## Jvthoma

The livewells keep the fish alive, and after weigh-ins they are released. They are actually not aloud to weigh in a fish that has died. The ODNR made the rule so bass were not kept while they are spawning.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

this is totally ridiculous. if its legal than do it! I can understand some fish need it less than other (bluegill included) but there is nothing ever wrong with keeping a few bass as long its legal. yes, ones over 12 inches are absolutely disgusting. tried eating a 13 inches I caught 3 years ago. and it was bad. but under that and they taste pretty good. we don't need others second guessing others even though they were in the clear and didn't keep the entire lake.
I can agree with not wanting to give out spots so others who don't know any better (yeah, THAT guy who keeps EVERYTHING they catch regardless of law) can go and ruin it. just keep an eye out.
those are some nice fish jignpig. sounds like clear fork produces!


----------



## robertj298

Jvthoma said:


> The livewells keep the fish alive, and after weigh-ins they are released. They are actually not aloud to weigh in a fish that has died. The ODNR made the rule so bass were not kept while they are spawning.


You must not have read the rules. There is no closed season on Bass here in Ohio other than Lake Erie.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

eatbass said:


> i love to eat bass even more then perch you are not gonna hert the lm bass population and the limit is sometimes diferent away from lake erie tributeries eat them up!


What an Idiot! You expect us to give fishing reports to someone named eatbass with an attitude like yours? This forum has really snowballed downhill.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DeathFromAbove said:


> What an Idiot! You expect us to give fishing reports to someone named eatbass with an attitude like yours? This forum has really snowballed downhill.


Look at how many posts he has. He is just a lurker tring to start crap. He won't last long on here. Tom


----------



## JignPig Guide

DeathFromAbove said:


> What an Idiot! You expect us to give fishing reports to someone named eatbass with an attitude like yours? This forum has really snowballed downhill.


Don't be distracted by the weak minded. Some folks are weak and talk snap behind the computer. Most of those silly folks are not very knowledgeable. Nor do they carry much Wisdom throughout their daily lives. And they rarely catch fish! They're too stupid. They just have lots of "Hiding behind the computer muscles."


----------



## fisherboy

robertj298 said:


> You must not have read the rules. There is no closed season on Bass here in Ohio other than Lake Erie.


There are closed seasons on Lake Erie tributories.


----------



## robertj298

fisherboy said:


> There are closed seasons on Lake Erie tributories.


Yes to the first dam or designated landmark which is probably considered Lake Erie. This doesn't include Clearfork Res. or any other inland lake or river.


----------



## Jvthoma

I was not aware Lake Erie was the only water that had those limitations. I mostly fish Lake Erie so that is where I got that from.


----------



## avantifishski

I hate clearfork.. nuthin but weeds

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## puregreen

Yep agreed I don't like fishing weeds


----------



## Buzzking

Let me say that 2" of rain near any reservoir will really screw things up for a while. High and muddy, yet I still figured a way to catch 'em. I won our club tourney Sunday with 11.4 lbs. and my son finished 3rd with 4.6 lbs (4) fish. I wish that it was alot clearer, because we would have had alot of fun. Weeds are easy to fish unless it's muddy and you can't see the outside edges.


----------



## avantifishski

Buzzking said:


> Let me say that 2" of rain near any reservoir will really screw things up for a while. High and muddy, yet I still figured a way to catch 'em. I won our club tourney Sunday with 11.4 lbs. and my son finished 3rd with 4.6 lbs (4) fish. I wish that it was alot clearer, because we would have had alot of fun. Weeds are easy to fish unless it's muddy and you can't see the outside edges.


Could PM me some help.I've been twice. And 1 bass to show. And busted trollin motor from weeds..

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tim67

JignPig Guide said:


> Clearfork Lake is my 26th inland lake that I have fished so far this season. And it's one of the best. I rank it right up there with: Tycoon, Burr Oak, Fox Lake, and Hargus Creek, for kickin' out numbers and quality sized largemouth bass.
> 
> My trip yesterday had North by North East winds blowing all afternoon during post spawn. That's never good! And I haven't fished this lake for over 30-years. But this lake is so chocked full of bass that the average bass angler shouldn't have a problem finding quality bass.
> 
> I know there have been some unbelievable weigh-ins at this lake lately. And I know a couple of good anglers that went up there this Spring. And one of them caught two over 7-pounders! That rarely happens on our Oho public lakes.
> 
> I had a good day. Anytime I catch over 12-pound in my best five. And pull in nearly 20-bass in an afternoon/evening trip it's a great day!
> 
> They were hittin' a 3/8-ounce JignVenom Dream Craw.


Clear fork is an excellent fishery, one we need to protect to ensure this continues for years to come. Last spring I caught and released my personal best 24" 8#4oz POST spawn female, can only imagine her weight before she spawned out.


----------



## Carpn

You guys ever suspect people are just messing with ya trying to get a rise out of you ? 

And bass taste fine to me out of cold water . Selective harvest is necessary in many places... Especially private ponds . 

As far as keeping bass in clear fork ....Your much better off throwing them back and keeping a muskie to eat .


----------



## Tim67

Carpn said:


> You guys ever suspect people are just messing with ya trying to get a rise out of you ?
> 
> And bass taste fine to me out of cold water . Selective harvest is necessary in many places... Especially private ponds .
> 
> As far as keeping bass in clear fork ....Your much better off throwing them back and keeping a muskie to eat .


----------



## Tim67

Well put, I agree completely, as long as its not abused or excessive selective harvest is often beneficial for some species. Promotes growth in the average


----------



## odell daniel

I cleaned a couple largies a few years ago and the meat had green streaks in it, the fish live in the weeds and moss and that is what they taste like. lake is full of nice crappie.


----------



## odell daniel

a couple years ago I mentioned stocking walleye in clearfork, perfect lake for them, the bass guys ripped me. descent walleye fishing would take the pressure off the bass and no-one would be eating them. BTW I love bass fishing too.


----------



## avantifishski

Has water clarity improved?


----------



## driftfish101

Funny, the tournament bass fisherman cause more bass fatalities than the few who harvest them. The BASS elite series has close to a 40℅ mortality rate. They have holding pens and try to keep the rate down. Fish banging around in a live well all day is not a good thing. Kind of hypocritical. I see tons of boaters after these tournaments. The worst thing that ever happened to fishing was putting the money tournaments on TV. To many people think they are the next kvd. And it just isn't high mortality rates. It is thinking they own the lakes and the ramps. Total lack of etiquette because of fishing for a check. Not to mention it is ridiculous to see 80 boat tournaments on our tiny lakes. I am all for a major league fishing style tournaments but forget the weigh ins on the beach or parking lots. And selective harvest is good and states that know how to manage have slot limits. Ohio is a channel catfish state as far as inland lake management goes! Hahahahaha


----------



## avantifishski

So this thread is now a eat or dont eat..Any care about current conditions of the lake?


----------



## TDD11

I'll try to get you an answer to clarity this afternoon.


----------



## odell daniel

driftfish101 said:


> Funny, the tournament bass fisherman cause more bass fatalities than the few who harvest them. The BASS elite series has close to a 40℅ mortality rate. They have holding pens and try to keep the rate down. Fish banging around in a live well all day is not a good thing. Kind of hypocritical. I see tons of boaters after these tournaments. The worst thing that ever happened to fishing was putting the money tournaments on TV. To many people think they are the next kvd. And it just isn't high mortality rates. It is thinking they own the lakes and the ramps. Total lack of etiquette because of fishing for a check. Not to mention it is ridiculous to see 80 boat tournaments on our tiny lakes. I am all for a major league fishing style tournaments but forget the weigh ins on the beach or parking lots. And selective harvest is good and states that know how to manage have slot limits. Ohio is a channel catfish state as far as inland lake management goes! Hahahahaha


their was a bass tourney a couple weeks ago at indian with 150 boats, I figured they had to use all the public ramps to get in the water so I stayed home. I like the MLF format, sure makes a lot more sense. About 10 years ago my dad and I had a spot on Sandusky bay we could go to and catch 20 bass apiece, one Saturday morning we cruised in and their was a pro sitting in the spot and another waiting to get in next, the pros were pulling in and getting their 5 fish and then heading out on erie to cull, after a weekend of that we have never caught the numbers of bass from that spot, the pros took them. I was smallmouth fishing last year on Erie doing pretty good and then I pull up a 5lb largemouth living with the smallies, we were wondering why this largie was living out away from shore with smallies, we figured it had been culled for a big smallie.


----------

